

Grub with YC alumni - daishin
http://www.grubwithus.com/ycombinator

======
adi92
I have been to 9 grubwithus dinners so far and loved every one of them.. this
is a really awesome concept!! Eventually they should come up with 'Grubwithus
Now' where people can join impromptu organized meals with a bunch of random
strangers whenever they want to, instead of having to plan the thing in
advance.

------
abbasmehdi
Pardon my ignorance, but will there be a ‘alumni to attendee’ ratio
maintained? Is there any guarantee if alumni will show up? If yes who and how
many?

~~~
mlinsey
This page was sent out to a bunch of YC founders before posting it here. Just
scanning the list I see at least two YC alumni (and usually three or more) at
every meal except for La Fiesta, where it's apparently just me so far!

~~~
abbasmehdi
LA seems to have none. I did a manual google search for each attendee (after
going through individual profiles) and no one seems to be a YC alum. (I could
be wrong, just looked quickly through 10 people)

They should just have a separate list for YC alum attending, kind of like you
have for speakers at an event.

~~~
eddylu
The first meal in LA has Hamilton Chen from Paperlinks and Nikhil Pandit from
Graffiti Geo (sold to Loopt). The second meal has Joey and Yotam from Earbits
and..me

~~~
notpmocd
Hamilton is awesome. I don't know Nikhil, but I can say that dinner with
Hamilton will be full of great insights on people, products, business, and
your ideas. He's an awesome guy, and I'd be grabbing this meal if I was down
in LA!

------
acak
The second meal in Chicago (at Dearborn st.) has no vegan options at all. I
know the value is mostly from the social experience but even so having nothing
that one can eat at the dinner deters someone like me from attending.

Does Grubwithus take requests to include vegan / vegetarian options?

~~~
eddylu
I'm vegetarian so I know your pain. We try to have veggie dishes whenever
possible, but that restaurant is a barbecue joint...sorry. I'll see if there's
anything they can make though.

~~~
acak
Thanks. No worries for this case, though. I just got into the one at La Madia.

------
moizsyed
Grubbing the La Fiesta meal at Mountain View! <http://t.co/fxM4Oziz>

------
chuinard
Didn't I read a story once about how GWU got in trouble for something like
this?

~~~
eddylu
Yup =) We've kissed and made amends...

~~~
ttran08
Are you guys going to add anymore YC GWU meals in LA?

